# W 236 Wihelmina S



## Skoldskjaer (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have information and or photos of W 236 Wilhelmina S
built Holland Visser den Helder now N of Bergen.


----------



## peppie (Nov 20, 2005)

built 1960 as tx-3 concordia with an industrie 275hp,in 1970 br-36 neeltje elisabeth,in 1973 wr-136 wilhelmina in 1999 to ireland w-236 wilhelmina s

wheelhouse burnt out in 2003, since then laid up in dunmore east, later a new wheelhouse was fitted, in 2007 to norway as patricia viking for cruises

laid up and for sale in norway?

http://www.shipdata.nl/index.php?mode=shipthumb2&Schip=6542

http://www.shipdata.nl/index.php?mode=shipthumb2&Schip=1360


----------

